# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Its the little things.....

## Paula

That lift your spirits. Jax is lovely and gentle but he never cuddles up with us. But tonight he spent 45 mins approx (timed by watching Discovery) curled up next to me having lots of belly strokes. It was lovely  :):

----------


## Angie

Awww bless him

----------


## Stella180

I’m still struggling to get over Demi’s Jack Russell bark. I’m not sure who enjoyed the bully rubs more, you or Jax, but Discovery was ace.

----------


## Paula

Yeah, she really doesnt sound like a 30kg greyhound  :O: . Discovery was ace, I love Michael Burnham!

----------


## Stella180

My fave character has to be Jet Reno. She is my kinda gal. Sarcastic and hilarious.

----------

Paula (28-11-20)

----------


## Suzi

Aww that's lovely! I've had Crash snuggling on my knee this evening too, it's lovely.

----------


## Paula

Im exhausted. Ive been putting the Christmas decorations up. I hadnt realised how much Katie used to do. Still, other than the outside lights, which are Sis domain, its all done  :):

----------


## Angie

Please rest now sweetie x Caitlin does mine apart from ceiling decs as wont let her climb, saying that the rate she is growing she wont need to climb soon lol

----------


## Stella180

She was tall enough last time I was her so I can imagine her is a lot bigger after all that time. 

Why didn’t you wait til Katie could help?

----------


## Paula

Because Katies not allowed in the house til Christmas

----------


## Stella180

:(:  that sucks.

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad it's done (we were going to do ours, but other things got in the way. I will have my way by hook or by crook and have them tomorrow.... ) Are you resting tomorrow or another busy week?

----------


## Paula

Resting, Im flaring. Not helped by walking into the dishwasher the other day and my bad leg has a monster of a bruise.....

----------


## Stella180

Ouch! That doesnt sound like a very clever thing to do. Kick the dishwasher I mean.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh no. Hope it settles soon.

----------


## Angie

Oh sweetie ouch! Glad your going to be resting.

Caitlin is just a tiny bit short of 6 foot Stella now and another 6 years of growing to go

----------


## Paula



----------


## Suzi

Ouch! I'm sorry you appear to have my level of spacial awareness... You still flaring? What's on your agenda today?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Are you resting up today?? 
Please be very kind to you. X

----------


## Paula

Spatial awareness? I do not know of such a concept! As our mains electrics have tripped this morning and weve spent easily half hour of is that it? No? Try the next one....... there is no more physical stuff on my agenda lol. Yes, Im sore but its bearable. So, Ill do some non physical study  :O:

----------


## Angie

Ouch! and another ouch for the electrics its a pain in the a$$ when that happens hope it is sorted x

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you're going to be sensible about it.... 
Did you work out the problem with the electrics?

----------


## Paula

The water softener leaked onto the socket, apparently. Plumbers coming out on Thursday but it was easily isolated

----------


## Suzi

Glad it was easy to isolate, what a pita though!

----------


## OldMike

Water softener what luxury oop north we's as hard as nails  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Our water here is very, very, very hard so a water softener is necessary if we dont want to replace our washing machine every year  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I'm just outside London. Ours is so hard that when she was a baby F was allergic to plain water in her bath...

----------


## Flo

I remember when living near London that a bubble bath turned to scum within 5 minutes! It ruins WM's!

----------


## Suzi

Yup... 

Hey Princess Sparkles, how are you?

----------


## Mira

I wanted to give you one of these  :Panda:  after i saw that picture. But now I am sending these as well  :Panda:  :Panda:  just for you being you. Because you are amazing and you are a friend.

----------

Paula (01-12-20)

----------


## Paula

Im fine. Tired, as I was up at 6 this morning (after getting stuck into a book and not getting to bed till 1) fighting to pull my mask off. Although thats better than the last week or so. Ive been either taking the mask off or switching the machine off in my sleep.

Oh what rubbish we keep! Were replacing all the study furniture so going through everything to bin as much as possible. Sis just found blockbusters vouchers from January 2010!  :(rofl): 

Weve had a request from the medical team looking after my cousin whos had bowel and liver cancer. Because theyve found out that he has a gene mutation called Lynch Syndrome, which greatly increases the risk of cancers such as bowel, womb, ovarian, pancreas etc, (and significantly under the age of 50) weve been asked if we would be willing to have genetic testing to find out if we have the mutation. By we, I mean the whole (very large) family. At the moment its just information gathering and not compulsory but, if and when they test those of us who do agree, and if the test is positive, it would mean regular and frequent surveillance inc colonoscopies, for everyone over age 25.

Ive agreed, as well as Katie, but Jess has said no. Which is fine, if Katie and I are negative, Jess would be too. And my brother, whose ex wife lost her brother just a few months after diagnosis at the age of 24, has said no for him and his boys. Again, if Katie, mum and I are negative, it would mean he doesnt need to worry about it - as he doesnt want to cause unnecessary stress and heartache for her.

----------


## Suzi

That's a big thing on you and Katie though, how do you feel about it? 

We've done the same with sorting the front room. It's amazing what we found!

----------


## Paula

That its a big thing on Katie and I.... but Ive always been one to want to know, and if it means my nephews dont have to worry about their mum, its worth it.

----------

Suzi (01-12-20)

----------


## Paula

Doh. I came over ill this afternoon - dizzy to the point of losing vision for a few seconds, thumping head etc. I forgot my lunchtime meds with my second venlafaxine dose ......

----------


## Stella180

That doesn’t sound good at all.

----------


## Paula

Ill be fine in a few hours

----------


## Stella180

I hope so

----------


## Angie

Opps x

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh bugger! You OK?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, recovering  :):

----------


## Suzi

Good. Resting?

----------


## Paula

Yeah. Itll be an early night, I think.

----------


## Suzi

Good.

----------


## Paula

Jax considers my bed to be his bed and Demi usually respects this ......

----------

Strugglingmum (04-12-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

Haha I see Jax and Demi have laid claim to your bed looks like it's another night on the sofa for you My Lady  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Lol, Im fine - its usually Si who gets shoved off by the bed thief  :O: 

Its Sis last day at Hive today....

----------


## Suzi

How's he coping with it being the last day?

----------


## Paula

Hes emotional. He says its the first time hes left a job he still loves

----------


## Suzi

That's really horrible. Does he know what he's going to?

----------


## Paula

No, nothings materialised yet

----------


## Suzi

Is he worried about it? Or is he actually worried, just not saying so to you?

----------


## Paula

He seems really calm. I have asked if hes just not telling me but he says no. Weve got about 6 months money so well see

----------


## Suzi

Something better will come up for him, I'm sure.

----------

Paula (04-12-20)

----------


## Knowle

I am sorry to hear about this Paula - I hope he finds something good soon.

----------

Paula (04-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

Are YOU coping with it?

----------


## Paula

At the moment, yes. Im not sure how long that will last but well see. It will be nice to have him around, properly, for a little while

----------


## Suzi

It'll be good for both of you... 

How are you both today?

----------


## Paula

Ok. Katies coming over in half hour and were going to have a family walk with the dogs  :):  I had my hair cut yesterday so I dont have lockdown hair anymore lol and its MUSICALS NIGHT!!!!!!!!   :(party):

----------



----------


## Suzi

Woohoo!!!! What an awesome day!

----------


## Paula

Blimey, I feel asleep just after lunch and have just woken up. Needed me thinks!

----------


## Stella180

That’s what Sunday afternoons are for.

----------

Paula (06-12-20)

----------


## Paula

Well, that was weird. I shared a photo of my (flump) of mini bobble hats and someone asked me to knit some for her sister in law. I explained Im a beginner but she is absolutely sure she wants them!

----------


## Stella180

Check you out doing commissions lol

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

That's really cool! They are fabulous little hats. You should be proud!

----------


## Flo

What a lovely day you had....can you put pix of bobbly hats on here??

----------


## Paula

There you go, Flo  :): 


save instagram pictures chrome extension

----------


## Suzi

How are your books organised? I love seeing well loved books!

----------


## Paula

Organised? There is absolutely no point even trying - putting things back where they belong is beyond Si - keys, books, cushions, shoes .......

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Im a complicated woman. Today I have studied the doctrine of the Holy Spirit, then rocked out to School of Rock _whilst_ knitting a mini bobble hat  :O:

----------


## Suzi

That's an epic day of epicness!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Not complicated,  just well rounded.

----------


## Stella180

Not seen school of rock in years! Jack Black’s best movie.

----------


## Paula

> Not seen school of rock in years! Jack Blacks best movie.


Completely agree (though I do like Jumanji  :O: )

----------


## Mira

Yeah not complicated at all. Maybe knowing what she wants and doing a good mix of study and relaxing. More of this  \o/

----------

Paula (08-12-20)

----------


## Paula

Eye appointment *tick*. Scans, tests etc show there has been some improvement and the doctor is a lot happier with them  :):

----------


## Angie

Thats brilliant news xx

----------


## Strugglingmum

That's brilliant.  X

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo!! Well done lovely!

----------


## Mira

Thats so good to hear. You must be so pleased yourself as well.

----------


## Flo

Great stuff! :(clap):

----------


## Paula

Typical. Im avoiding seeing anybody to protect myself from the most contagious virus on the planet. And I manage to pick up...... a common cold. I actually took myself off to bed at 8.30 yesterday! *ah-choooooo*

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  *Ducks for cover.... *passes tissues and lemsip.

----------


## Jaquaia

Sod's law!  :(giggle):

----------


## Stella180

So what you are saying is that by trying to avoid a Corona virus you caught a Corona virus. Hope you feel better soon.

----------


## Paula

Stella, yep! Sis response when I told him I was aching..... keep taking the drugs :/

----------


## Stella180

You have such a caring hubby lol

----------


## Paula

Hes great, isnt he? ...

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hope you feel better soon.  X

----------


## Suzi

No breakfast in bed? Special tissues? Homemade soup?

----------


## Paula

> No breakfast in bed? Special tissues? Homemade soup?


Nope. Hes too excited about the solid oak filing cabinet that arrived this morning (at 7am when he was still in the shower and I was in my dressing gown!)

----------


## Jaquaia

Might need the special tissues after all then...  :(angel):

----------


## Suzi

That sounds beautiful... I love oak!

----------


## Stella180

> Might need the special tissues after all then...


Pervert  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Its for the study. Were also having a new desk and a cupboard delivered in the same range over the next couple of weeks. Im also suggesting itd be lovely to have the new living room furniture from the same range. But were looking at doing the en suite next...

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like fun doing the designing and stuff!

----------


## Paula

Yeeeees, but I think Sis got a different idea to doing up the en-suite than I do .....

----------


## Suzi

ROFL  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

This cold can do one. Ive lost my voice now (Si is very happy  :O: )

----------


## Angie

Send texts lol

----------

Paula (12-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Olbus oil, lemsip and a little bell for him to be alerted to your every whim...

----------


## Strugglingmum

Honey and lemon. X

----------


## Stella180

Peace and quiet lol

----------


## Paula

Cheeky mare!

----------


## magie06

How are you feeling?

----------


## Suzi

Are you feeling better?

----------


## Paula

Not really, my throat is unbelievably sore

----------


## Stella180

Still silent?

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:

----------


## Flo

Poor you. Have you tried Dequadin lozenges? Zoe gets bouts of tonsilitis and she swears by them.

----------


## Paula

Thanks for that, Flo

----------


## Suzi

How are you this morning Princess Sparkles?

----------


## Paula

Not great, voice is intermittent and I woke Si up in the early hours, in tears cos I had earache. So its a duvet day

----------


## Strugglingmum

Poor you. Definitely a duvet day. X

----------


## Jaquaia

Lots and lots of rest. Do you need anything to help the earache? Hope you feel better soon  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Just rest and painkillers

----------


## Flo

Earache is so painful...I feel for you love. any chance you can get it looked at? Might be an ear infection. Ears are serious things. :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Aww hunni... Make sure you rest lots and get waited on...

----------


## Paula

I dont think theres much point seeing a doctor - theyll just tell me its a virus, they cant do anything and itll pass, so rest and painkillers.....

----------


## Suzi

Still resting?

----------


## Paula

Yeap...

----------


## Suzi

Still not feeling any better?

----------


## Paula

Actually, this evening I am feeling better - thankfully cos Im having my Christmas nails done tomorrow and I really didnt want to cancel  :O: . And I had some ciabatta - wow! bread tastes good when youve been on a diet for 9 months!

----------


## Suzi

Hooray for feeling better! How are you this morning?

----------


## Paula

Lots better. And I had a good night on the machine, so not exhausted for the first time in forever  :):  So, nails are happening! Im thinking white, red and glitter  :(party):

----------


## Jaquaia

It's nearly Christmas! There HAS to be glitter!!!

----------

Paula (15-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

That sounds awesome!

----------


## Stella180

Not red and green?

----------


## Paula

Green? On my nails???

----------


## Stella180

It’s Chriiiiiiiistmaaaaaas!!!!

----------


## Flo

Electric blue with silver glitter!

----------


## Suzi

So what have you had?

----------


## Paula

Rubbish photo but you get the picture  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Very pretty!

----------

Paula (15-12-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Lovely

----------

Paula (16-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

Yo Sparkles, how are you doing today? Are you feeling better?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, Im good, feeling loads better. Si and I will be having a really exciting day and sorting out/chucking all our paperwork in our new filing cabinet  :O: . Weve been putting it off but it has to be done ......

----------


## Jaquaia

Careful! The excitement may be too much for you!  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Dont worry, my inhaler will be by my side at all times, and Ive got smelling salts in case of the vapours  :O:

----------


## Strugglingmum

At least you are doing it together.  It normally gets left to me and I hate it!!

----------


## Suzi

It's me who does all of ours! 

I hope you're taking breaks love!

----------


## Paula

I think Si is trying to keep busy  :(giggle): . Its been tough - I came across my divorce papers, photos of Nalas injuries and all my PiP/ESA paperwork.

----------


## Flo

My divorce papers alone would fill our filing cabinet!! :(rofl):

----------

Stella180 (17-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:   :Panda:  Paula... 

Flo...  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

You know whats weird? Si witnessed my exs signature on the transfer of house deeds  :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Hahaha!! I had to do a double take there Paula...for a few seconds I thought you said: Si forged my ex's signature  on the transfer of our house deeds!! :(rofl):  I really must start upping my dose of Sanatogen!!

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):  Flo

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

> Hahaha!! I had to do a double take there Paula...for a few seconds I thought you said: Si forged my ex's signature  on the transfer of our house deeds!! I really must start upping my dose of Sanatogen!!


 :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Snot funny!!...it's serious!! :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Yay!! Ive booked a date for myself and Si! Were going to a drive in cinema on Boxing Day to see Wonder Woman 1984  :):  its almost like a proper date  :(party):

----------

Strugglingmum (19-12-20)

----------


## Stella180

I wanted to go see that on Wednesday after my PiP assessment as a treat for getting through it but I had no one to go with. We’ve had to wait so long for it to finally hit the big screen. I like the idea of a drive in date night. Sounds awesome. When are you going?

----------


## Paula

Boxing day

----------


## Stella180

Lovely. I’m a little bit jealous.

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome! Well done!

----------


## Flo

How romantic!!.....don't forget the popcorn!

----------


## Paula

I was thinking of taking a packed dinner  :):

----------


## Paula

Katies in tier 4, which means we wont see her at all over Christmas or for her birthday

----------


## Jaquaia

That sucks. I'm so sorry  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Where is Katie? We're in tier 4 too. I'm sorry for you love.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Yip things are getting tougher,  but with the new strain better to be safe but really hard not to see our loved ones.

----------


## Paula

Berkshire.

In 23 years, I have never been apart from my baby at Christmas or her birthday

----------


## Mira

Thats terrible news  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How are you holding up love? I know it's going to be really tough... It's not the same, but can you face time or something?

----------


## Paula

We will FaceTime. Im ok, really sad but its what needs to be, particularly if this new variant is as infectious as they think. Ive arranged for a birthday cake, with party blowers, hats and prosecco to be sent to her so at least shell have something celebratory for the day. I was going to really decorate the house for her but hey ho. Doms family dont really do celebrations - his last birthday he was really shocked that wed gone all out for him...

----------


## Suzi

Aww, that's sad for Dom, but lovely for Katie! You're right it is what needs to happen, doesn't mean you can't be sad about it love.

----------


## Angie

You could still really decorate the house sweetie as if your facetiming she will see it, its a bit of familiarity for her and you, but I know its sad that you cant see each other xx

----------


## Paula

Ah, as the Christmas decorations will still be up, Im not sure more decorations will have the impact over FaceTime that it will irl. Still, Doms parents have given her free reign over Christmas decorations there today, so thats cheered her up

----------


## Suzi

They won't know what's hit them!  :):

----------


## Paula

No  :): !

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Sounds a bit alarming this free reign bit!  Is she the 'go big or go home' type then?......will we be able to see it from space?!! :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Shes very tasteful, but loves the sparkles even more than i do  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Wow, so does that make you Queen Sparkles and her Princess Sparkles?

----------


## Paula

Hmm I suppose, but I do like being a princess  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Maybe you can be a Princess and she can be Princess in Waiting  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------

Paula (21-12-20)

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Oh crap. Weve just found out that my aunt (mum of Luke with cancer) has been diagnosed with Parkinsons ......

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, I'm so sorry....

----------


## Knowle

Really sorry to hear that Paula ...

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing love?

----------


## Paula

Angry. I love the NHS and theyre doing an awesome job but...... Helen was told by a letter, with no opportunity to ask anyone about treatment, prognosis etc. She hasnt even yet got a consultant appointment booked. And shes one of their own - only recently retired from a senior nursing role in the NHS.

----------


## Jaquaia

That's no way to find out

----------


## Suzi

Ouch! That's really, really bad....

----------


## Angie

How have they diagnosed her if she hasnt seen or spoken to a specialist? I'm so sorry hunni x

----------


## Strugglingmum

That's heartbreaking Paula,  so sorry.  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> How have they diagnosed her if she hasnt seen or spoken to a specialist? I'm so sorry hunni x


She had a brain scan with radioactive dye

----------


## Angie

Ahhh right with you.

----------


## Knowle

> Angry. I love the NHS and theyre doing an awesome job but...... Helen was told by a letter, with no opportunity to ask anyone about treatment, prognosis etc. She hasnt even yet got a consultant appointment booked. And shes one of their own - only recently retired from a senior nursing role in the NHS.


Sorry to hear of that - it sounds like it has just compounded an already horrible situation.

----------


## Flo

That's just not good enough is it bless her. So sorry to hear that.

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing Princess?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, just about to watch the Muppets Christmas Carol  :):

----------

Stella180 (23-12-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Love it. Enjoy

----------


## Stella180

Heatwave! This is my island in the sun lol

----------


## Suzi

I've already watched that one with Fern! We do it together every year!

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Watching Being Bridget Jones - my oh my, Hugh Grant has got better with age ...

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):  Enjoy.... (He's also quite funny on twitter too)

----------


## Stella180

Never saw the attraction with Hugh Grant.

----------


## Knowle

> Watching Being Bridget Jones - my oh my, Hugh Grant has got better with age ...


I am planning on watching "The Undoing" through Now TV in the coming days - have you watched this?

----------


## Stella180

I liked the look of that but not got round to it yet. Still catching up on the first season of The Discovery of Witches before the new season starts in January.

----------


## Knowle

I hope you are enjoying that Stella.

What is your favourite series of all time? Mine is The X-Files.

----------


## Paula

> I am planning on watching "The Undoing" through Now TV in the coming days - have you watched this?


I was wondering how you got to that via Bridget Jones, then realised Hugh Grant is in it! No, Im not great with psychological thrillers in tv series - Im fine with films but I cant take the intensity from episode to episode itms

----------


## Flo

I must need my head exmined....I watched The Revenant with Leonardo di Caprio yesterday evening...never seen so much gore in my life but felt compelled to watch it through to the end! Wish I'd watched The Muppets now!

----------


## Suzi

Morning Princess, how are you doing?

----------


## Paula

> I must need my head exmined....I watched The Revenant with Leonardo di Caprio yesterday evening...never seen so much gore in my life but felt compelled to watch it through to the end! Wish I'd watched The Muppets now!


I managed about 15 mins of the Revenant......

Im good, thanks Suzi, apart from Jax managing to escape having 2 paws cleaned after coming in from the garden - so have been trailing him through the house cleaning up mud..... oh, and Ive got heartburn - serves me right for having a gin on a Wednesday lol

----------


## Stella180

Naughty Jax. Still you gotta love em.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  My kitchen floor looks like a swamp monster has been through it.... Nope, just Crash mostly... 

Hope the heartburn lifts soon love.

----------


## Paula

Not feeling great today, disturbed night so am exhausted. Good job Ive got nothing needs doing today

----------


## Angie

Rest and pace today sweetie its Boxing day so anything can wait x

----------

Paula (26-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

What caused the disturbed night? Are you OK? Need to talk?

----------


## Paula

Combination of the mask and no routine throwing out my timing on my meds yesterday

----------


## Jaquaia

Hopefully a day or two will get you back on track  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh bugger! I've messed up my pregabalin a couple of days in a row and it's thrown me lots. Are you resting? How did zooming Katie go? Did you have a good day yesterday?

----------


## Paula

Zooming wasnt ideal but better than nothing. I talked to her separately as well. Depending on the weather, now were both in tier 4 she may come round to go for a walk tomorrow.

Yesterday was quiet but Jess spent most of the day with us and we played games - I didnt win once..... my parents got me a cross stitch kit of a photo of Jax and Demi, so I might give that a go tomorrow, or read the book Jess bought me, not sure yet  :):

----------


## Suzi

What a lovely gift! 

What book did you get? 
I'm glad you got to speak to Katie, and although I wish noone else was in tier 4, I'm glad it means that you could see Katie in person.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Aw really hope you get to see Katie. X

----------


## Flo

What would we do without zoom and facetime.....and know what you mean about being out of routine. I want to get back to normal now...it's tipping down outside. If it clears I can go for a walk later. Fingers crossed you get to see Kate.

----------


## Suzi

How are you today love?

----------


## Paula

The book is called Hamnet and is Waterstones 2020 book of the year. Its a fictionalised account of Shakespeares family. Pretty good so far. 

Im ok, I slept til 9:45, which is rare! Storms blown itself out too and its sunny so hopefully Ill see Katie later.  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Oooh! People have raved about that in the book group I'm in!

----------


## Suzi

OO Sounds like a great book! Hooray for seeing Katie!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sounds good.

----------


## Paula

My hands in flare today, I was hoping to start my new cross stitch but that aint happening! Study it is (thank God the CRPS isnt in my left, dominant, hand  :O: )

----------


## Stella180

Weirdo.

----------


## Paula

What for??

----------


## Stella180

Well, there could be a seriously long list to that question lol

On this occasion I mean you being a lefty. It’s called the right hand for a reason. Just saying lol

----------


## Paula

Why is being left handed the last acceptable prejudice?  :O:

----------


## Stella180

You know I’m kidding. However seeing left handed people writing really does make me uncomfortable. I just can’t look. Maybe I’m weird? Oh who am I kidding, of course I’m weird. All the best people are lol

----------


## Jaquaia

T is left handed too!

----------


## Paula

When I was 5 yo, my infant school teacher refused to accept that I was left handed. She tried to make me write right handed, when I couldnt she used to make me stand in the corner and told my parents I was stubborn and would never amount to anything. What is almost more shocking is the school wouldnt do anything about it and the only way mum and dad could help me was by sending me to a private school, which they couldnt afford, for the next 2 years.....

----------


## Stella180

That is shocking! Fair play to your parents for getting you away from that evil teacher.

----------


## Flo

Flipping archaic isn't it? I had that problem with Jay...not left handed but his lovely female teacher in Primary school sensed that he might be dyslexic and mentioned this to the Head who was a prat! He said that dyslexia didn't exist! My mum's next door neighbour happened to teach kids and was trained in reversing dyslexia  - apparently after the age of 11 it's hard to reverse as the brain won't allow the change - so mum took him next door and he spent twice a week with her for a few months and all ended up fine. Thank God for modern teaching!

----------


## Suzi

I can't tell you the horrific teachers we've encountered esp since being parents.... 

How did the study go?

----------


## Jaquaia

T's teacher last year wouldn't believe he was left-handed, it was only towards the end of the year that she started giving him left-handed handwriting sheets. This years teacher is brilliant, she's left-handed herself and when they stopped doing left-handed handwriting sheets she started hand-writing them herself. 

Flo, J has dyslexia. It wasn't picked up on until his final year at uni.

----------


## Paula

Whats left handed handwriting sheets?

Study went well, Ive pretty much caught up - only 7 units to do before exams in February  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

The word they need to practice writing in cursive is on the right side of the sheet instead of the left, it means their hand doesn't cover it as they write. I'll take a photo when he next gets homework.

----------


## Suzi

Marc and Fern are both dyslexic and ambidextrous!

Well done Paula. How big are the sections?

----------


## Angie

I'm another left hander so was my father, my eldest is left handed her dad was and my youngest grandfather is left handed.

----------


## Stella180

That’s a lot of lefties.

----------


## Angie

Yup lol its fun writing backwards letters words aswell people are like huh how do you do that

----------


## Paula

> Well done Paula. How big are the sections?


Each unit takes me approx 3 sessions




> The word they need to practice writing in cursive is on the right side of the sheet instead of the left, it means their hand doesn't cover it as they write. I'll take a photo when he next gets homework.


Back in the 70s we never had anything to help like that - no left handed scissors, fountain pens (yes, I had to write with fountain pens) etc. We just had to muddle through. My nephew is left handed and mum is only now beginning to realise how much I had to adjust

----------


## Stella180

Out of curiosity are there are things you do right handed? A friend of mine is a leftie but plays darts right handed and my ex could only play golf with right handed clubs.

----------


## Strugglingmum

My husband writes right-handed but plays golf left-handed

----------

Stella180 (30-12-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm right-handed but eat and knit left-handed!

----------


## Knowle

I hope your studying continues to go well Paula.

Society has certainly come on since the 70s in helping left handed people.

----------


## Paula

> Out of curiosity are there are things you do right handed? A friend of mine is a leftie but plays darts right handed and my ex could only play golf with right handed clubs.


There are things I do/have done right handed because I had no choice growing up and my brain cant cope with the swap eg, I learnt to play guitar right handed, and using scissors, but I am naturally extremely left handed if left to my own devices. I cant even file things right handed  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> I'm right-handed but eat and knit left-handed!


I'd never even thought about left-handed eating, you live and learn.

----------


## Paula

I can only pick up mugs and glasses with my left hand, too

----------


## Suzi

How are you today?

----------


## Paula

Ok, I was a little low last night but Ill live

----------


## Suzi

Because it's Katie's birthday today?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, stupid I know and minor compared to what so many are going througn

----------


## Stella180

Hey she’s your baby girl and you wanna be with her for her birthday. That’s important to you. I totally get it.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Um I thought this was a place of no comparison.   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Um I thought this was a place of no comparison.


Pfft..

----------


## Suzi

I'm in complete agreeance with the others. Stop comparing because what you are going through right now is horrific FOR YOU. You know that, stop trying to gloss over things. It's totally OK to not be OK about things as they are for you right now.

----------


## Paula

Erm, so Ive ended the year on a high note...... Katie came over for a walk, so we could spend some time together(I think we both needed it).  I had Jax. A mini schnauzer was off his lead and came running up to Jax and really shouting at him- and wouldnt back off - and his owner couldnt get control of him. Jax lost his cool (and hes been so good recently with other dogs) and ended up pulling me over. I went straight down on my bad side, my hip is really sore and everything (knee, back, neck) on that side is now in spasm. The girls were great - Katie managed to get me off the ground, Jess came running from the house with the wheelchair and they got me home. Si was playing golf with Katies dad - so,when he didnt answer his phone, Katie rang her dad and ordered him to put Si on the phone immediately  :(giggle):

----------


## Stella180

Your girls are awesome taking care of you.

----------


## Suzi

OMG are you OK? Oh crap! Do you need to see someone?

----------


## Knowle

Really sorry to hear that Paula - hope you are okay now.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh Paula. I'm glad your girls are so awesome but what a fright for you all. Much love sent your way. 
Do you need checked out?

----------


## Strugglingmum

How are you this morning??

----------


## Paula

Thanks  :): . Im ok, bruised, sore and a bit swollen but Im standing on it so no harm done (thank god I didnt chuck my crutches). Katie was furious with the dogs owner - who was hovering for ages (can I help, what can I do, can I get you off the ground etc). All I could hear was Katie muttering was should have kept your f*cking dog under control! I also ended up with an audience of around 10 people. Although one man was sweet enough to offer to push me back home when he realised Jess was going to do it - bless her, she got all feminist though Im sure the man just saw shes the size of a 12 year old lol

Good news! Jess is going back to work part time from 18 Jan - shell be getting paid 100% on the days she works and 80% the others. I think shes relieved, that shes going to get out of the house and be with real people, and that shes still got a job to get back to.

----------


## Jaquaia

Brilliant!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Glad you're ok and great news about Jess. 
Love your girls protective attitude. Xx

----------


## Suzi

Well done Jess and Katie! They really are fabulous! 
I'm so glad you're OK - well, as OK as you could be given the circumstances! Are you still being looked after and pampered?

----------


## Paula

They are fab  :): 

Im being looked after (though Sis making it very clear hes cross I was walking Jax) and Im resting

----------


## Suzi

I was wondering whether you were meant to be walking him, but thought you needed love and not questions... 
Glad you're resting love.

----------


## Paula

Si will only let me walk Demi, but I didnt want Katie walking Jax as shes so tiny.... and Ill admit there was a little bit of pride involved.

Im in quite a bit of pain. I took paracetamol and pregabalin at 5.30 and it wore off about an hour ago

----------


## Suzi

Should you get checked out by a medical professional?

----------


## Paula

Ive considered it but I can stand on it and I really dont want to go to hospital atm

----------


## Suzi

I can understand that. But if it is still bad over the weekend will you at least call your GP?

----------


## Knowle

Paula is there a NHS walk in centre open over the weekend within striking distance that you could visit? That would likely be much safer than a hospital.

So sorry to hear that you are in pain - I hope things improve for you soon. Take care.

----------


## Paula

> I can understand that. But if it is still bad over the weekend will you at least call your GP?


Im ok this morning, in pain but not crying with it like I was last night. We agreed if I was struggling today Id contact 111 so Ill see how it goes

----------


## Flo

Pleased that the pain has lessened a bit love......it just drains your whole body doesn't it? :(bear):

----------


## Paula

It does, Ive just been doing some mindfulness to try and help - not succeeded but at least Im a bit calmer lol

----------


## OldMike

What a to do falling due to another inconsiderate dog owner's dog, I'm glad the pain's subsided a bit though like what the others say shouldn't you be checked out.

Jess should be okay walking Jax she may be tiny (Jess that is) but she's a feisty little individual  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Hunni if the pain is that bad that you've been crying maybe you should get checked over - make sure you're not putting the pain don to CRPS when you could have done damage?

----------


## Paula

I promise, it is easier than last night, and I really, really do not want to go hospital unnecessarily. Hampshire is currently the worst area for hospital acquired covid.....

----------


## Suzi

I totally understand that... Just don't want you to dismiss pain as CRPS rather than something wrong. But I trust Si to be keeping a close eye on you...

----------


## Paula

It is easing, so well see. The bruise is huge, and very pretty colours  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Awww, maybe you should add some sparkles?

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

How are you today love?

----------


## Paula

A bit easier, ta

----------


## Suzi

So are you pacing and resting today?

----------


## Paula

Erm, does taking down the decs count?

----------


## Stella180

No! Not unless it involves you supervising and instructing Si to do it.

----------


## Suzi

Definitely not!

----------


## Paula

**Girlie moment, look away if you cant cope**  :(rofl): 

I threw away most of my heels when I hurt my leg but have been looking for these for the last year - I knew I couldnt have thrown away my designer brand, first and only pair of shoes Ive spent more than £100 on! After telling me multiple times they were not in the loft, Si just found them in the loft ......  :O: 

Theyre so pretty  :(inlove):

----------


## Stella180

Size 4? Don’t they come in adult sizes?  :(rofl):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Gorgeous!!!

----------


## Jaquaia

Love those!

----------


## Paula

> Size 4? Dont they come in adult sizes?


Cheek!

----------


## Suzi

Those are beautiful! Are you able to walk in them or are they sitting in shoes?

----------


## Stella180

Im not into shoes but to be fair they do look pretty cool.

----------


## Paula

> Those are beautiful! Are you able to walk in them or are they sitting in shoes?


I can walk, but I wont be doing a marathon  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  I'm impressed you can even stand in them!

----------


## Stella180

Yep, I’d break an ankle in those but then I am the kinda person that trips in flats.

----------


## Paula

Wow, I took a photo of my hip to see how badly bruised it is as I couldnt see all of it. Its massive! Still, at least I dont feel such a wuss now for being in a state the other night

----------


## Knowle

How are you doing today Paula?

----------


## Paula

Im good, thanks, if a little tired

----------


## Knowle

Glad to hear that you are good - I hope the hip is less painful.

Did you manage to get enough sleep last night?

----------


## Flo

Well you won't have to worry about me thieving them...I'm a size 7! I was a 6 until I got pregnant!! Who was the comedian years ago that used to dress up as a woman in stilettos and hit this guy with her handbag and say " Oh you ARE awful!...but I like you!" well I stagger around like that in heels! But I have loads of trainers of different calibre!! Does that count as chic?? :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

> Well you won't have to worry about me thieving them...I'm a size 7! I was a 6 until I got pregnant!! Who was the comedian years ago that used to dress up as a woman in stilettos and hit this guy with her handbag and say " Oh you ARE awful!...but I like you!" well I stagger around like that in heels! But I have loads of trainers of different calibre!! Does that count as chic??


Sneaker chic maybe? :(rofl): 




> Glad to hear that you are good - I hope the hip is less painful.
> 
> Did you manage to get enough sleep last night?


I went to bed late for various reasons, but Ill be fine

----------


## Suzi

What's on your agenda today?

----------


## Paula

Doing some study this afternoon  :):

----------


## Suzi

How's the study going?

----------


## Paula

Not bad, on unit 8 of 10 on Doctrine, and 7 out of 10 on the Minor Prophets  :):

----------


## Suzi

Well done! Are you enjoying it?

----------


## Paula

Loving it, its fascinating

----------


## Suzi

I love that you're loving it!

----------


## Mira

Just popped in here to say those shoes look fiiiinnnneeee!!!!!

They suit you so good.

----------

Paula (05-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing love? How's the bruising?

----------


## Flo

Hope you're feeling a bit better love.xx

----------


## Paula

> Hope you're feeling a bit better love.xx


Im good, thanks hunni




> How are you doing love? How's the bruising?


The bruising is massive - Ive got a pic but Im not sure youre all ready to see my hip  :(rofl): 

But Im feeling lots better, in fact I spent most of the day painting a cupboard - when I started it was boring, dark brown,now its a lovely mid grey - just got to wax it to seal it and its done  :):

----------


## Stella180

Should you be doing that at your age  :P: 

I’m glad you’re keeping busy and enjoying the result of your hard work.

----------


## Suzi

OO is this the cupboard that Si hates?

----------


## Paula

It is, and hes admitted it looks a lot better now  :O: 

Stella, any more comments about my age and it wont be pretty  :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

I’m 45. Just commenting on my age  :O:

----------


## Mira

It gives a good feeling doing project like this. I hope you enjoyed it.

----------


## Flo

Wish you lived next door....got a couple of cupboards that could do with smartening up!

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're truly spoilt for your birthday today!  :):  Do we get to see pics of the cupboard?

----------


## Paula

> Hope you're truly spoilt for your birthday today!  Do we get to see pics of the cupboard?


Of course I am  :): . No pics until its finished, I missed the inside of the doors lol. But you can have pics of the Positive Thoughts diary, as promised to Magie

----------


## Jaquaia

That's beautiful!

----------


## Mira

Thanks for sharing those. That looks so good.

----------


## Paula

It really is beautiful, it doesnt feel like a chore to do it daily itms

----------


## Suzi

That really is stunning! What a thoughtful gift!

----------


## Strugglingmum

That is really beautiful.

----------


## Paula

Im going square eyed, 8 episodes of A Discovery of Witches down this evening. But Ill have to leave the last 2, I need my bed.....

----------


## Stella180

Not just me who loves that show then.

----------


## Suzi

Hazel started watching that, but as she doesn't like things with 8 legs she was a bit freaked out by ep1. I haven't seen it yet...

----------


## Paula

Ive read the books and loved them, so its always a relief when the screen version lives up to the novels

----------


## Suzi

How are you today love?

----------


## Paula

Well, Ive got a blood test tomorrow and Ive just told Si Im terrified of leaving the house. He asked if that was why I was refusing to go out with the dogs, so hes now on the warpath with that (Ive told him Im not doing that at least until my bruise goes - he thinks thats an excuse....)

----------


## Mira

I have a blood test tomorrow as well. So I will keep you in my thoughts tomorrow. Can I ask why you are terrified to leave the house?

----------


## Paula

Because Im clinically extremely vulnerable and need to shield. But that is developing into anxiety about leaving the house for any reason (tho exercise and health appts are allowed)

----------


## Suzi

Have you actually stepped outside your front door since you fell?

----------


## Paula

No...

----------


## Mira

:Panda:  I know you are very vulnerable. And its ok to be scared  :Panda:  :Panda:  We can get through it together tommorow.

----------


## Knowle

So sorry to hear that Paula - I hope tomorrow goes okay for you.

----------


## Suzi

What time's your appointment tomorrow? Is Si taking you?

----------


## Stella180

The Paula I know doesn’t give in to fear. My Paula gets up when you falls and she comes back stronger. You know you can do this mate, I know you can do this, and when it’s over your gonna give yourself a pat on the back and a reward for your bravery.

----------


## Paula

> What time's your appointment tomorrow? Is Si taking you?


11am and yes he is. Which is another thing hes worried about. I havent driven since my sight settled, and dont plan to

----------


## Suzi

OK that's OK... You know he's your knight in shining armour and adores you completely. Allow yourself to trust and be guided by him. Then after your blood test, we can work on getting you out of the house and on driving again. One step at a time, with our positive spirit and Si right next to you! You've got this.

----------

Flo (11-01-21),Paula (11-01-21),Strugglingmum (11-01-21)

----------


## Mira

I am on my way now. I will be done with work when you are going so I will have you in my thoughts. As Suzi said you got this  :Panda:

----------

Paula (11-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

Thinking of you love. I know you can do this.

----------

Paula (11-01-21)

----------


## Stella180

You’ve got this! Deep breath’s.

----------


## Mira

I am thinking of you.

----------


## Paula

Got through it, thankfully it was the nurse who is really good at coaxing my veins to behave so I was in and out quickly. Glad to be home, extremely tired. Mind you, I picked up my study books to read this  Metanoeō and pisteuein can be alongside of each other; not so epistrephō and pisteuein. Think I might need to engage my brain today

----------


## Stella180

Ermmm, the what and what now? Glad the test went smoothly.

----------


## Flo

You PISTeuein again?? glad all went well with the other stuff.

----------


## Suzi

Well done love.. Sounds like some fun reading there!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Glad it's done. ....... and super glad you obviously understand what you just said and dont need me to understand it as well :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Lol, theyre various Greek words for our word repentance

----------


## Stella180

Yeah I knew that really.  :(think):

----------


## Suzi

How are you love? Any brighter?

----------


## Suzi

Hey love, how are you?

----------


## Paula

Better, though Im still not dressed (slept in til 9.30). I was so exhausted last night. Today is going to be a quiet one.

In other news, I had a speeding notification through today - as I havent driven for months, its obviously Si thats the culprit. Which means I could use it to get something I want today *cackles*

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  So what are you going to have?  :(rofl):  
Well done for sleeping in, you obviously needed the rest...

----------


## Strugglingmum

Glad you had a good sleep. Xx

----------


## Paula

Dammit, hes decided to spend the day redecorating, which cancels out the speed ticket  :(:

----------


## Suzi

B*gger!

----------


## Jaquaia

Ah but it's your speeding ticket which means paying out or taking a speed awareness course or dropping him in it... I think it's worth a bit more than a day redecorating  :O:

----------


## Stella180

My thoughts exactly lol

----------


## Paula

Oh I definitely dropped him in it - and made him go for a walk to the postbox to post it  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Good for you! 

How are you today? Have you got outside at all?

----------


## Paula

Ive had a work zoom meeting for over an hour, FaceTimed mum, had lunch and surfed tinternet a bit (may have accidentally bought a Lladro figure of Girl with Fan). Trying to get up rather motivation to study. No, not been out...

----------


## Suzi

So you've been busy.... Are you making excuses for not going out?

----------


## Paula

No, honestly, not today anyway. 

But, crap, having spent all afternoon studying, Ive just sat down and worked out how much Ive got to do before I have to complete the exams on 28 February. If I study 3 days every week, and allow myself a week to revise 2 topics, Ive only just got enough time left to do it. Im going to be exhausted for the next 6 weeks......

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, can you spread it out a little more? Could you get an extension on the exam date?

----------


## Paula

Not really and no. Thats 6 mo the from when I received the units.....

Ive just admitted to Si that Im struggling

----------


## Jaquaia

Well done for telling Si  :Panda:

----------

Paula (13-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you've told him. Were you totally honest? What did he say? Do you need to see your mental health team and get a review?

----------


## Paula

I was totally honest. He went into fix it mode and suggested we try to get me out for 10 minutes today. No, I dont need a review - things arent that bad

----------


## Suzi

Si's awesome. Will you think about a review if things don't improve? Have you been out into your garden at all? Could that be the first step as such?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Glad you're talking to Si. X

----------


## Paula

Lol my garden is a mud bath from the dogs atm, not conducive to wanting to get me out there  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  ours is similar...

----------


## OldMike

My garden's the same muddy and smothered in leaves, I do wander down the garden path, make a mental note of what needs doing then scurry back inside in to the warm  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How are you today Sparkles?

----------


## Paula

Im ok. Ive got my (new cos my old ones were too big) exercise clothes on with the aim of using my chair gym for the first time later. Whats a chair gym, you say? Its a chair, with various bits attached to, with the aid of a dvd, allow you to do resistance and core training while sitting safely. Does away with my tendency to fall over lol. My boss (who also has crps in a lower leg) highly recommended it

----------


## Suzi

OO that sounds so cool! Go you! Let me know how it goes?

----------


## Paula

Of course

----------


## Suzi

How did it go?

----------


## Paula

Im out of shape ..... Im going to hurt tomorrow lol. But its good - works all the places I need to work on and its easy to store out of the way behind the sofa. Its £130 but considering I was spending £20 pw on yoga before lockdown 1, for me its worth it

----------


## Suzi

I had a look at pictures, it looks good. Being someone who can't stand and do exercise it looks like something I might look into...

----------


## Paula

That was the point I made to Si when I wanted to buy it - its a safe way to do what are the most beneficial style of exercises for me

----------


## Suzi

It does look interesting... Definitely something to look into I think... Thank you!

----------

Paula (17-01-21)

----------


## Knowle

Good for you Paula in doing exercise - it is the best way to boost your mood too.

----------


## Paula

I went out with Si for a dog walk this evening, too.  I really ache.....

----------


## Jaquaia

Well done for getting out! That's huge at the moment!  :Panda:

----------

Paula (18-01-21)

----------


## Stella180

Woohoo! The chair gym sounds cool and it’s great that you got out to walk the dogs. This time last week you were it a completely different position. Go you!

----------

Paula (18-01-21)

----------


## Paula

To be fair, I refused to go at first but he looked at me with so much disappointment - he knows exactly what buttons to push  :(giggle):

----------


## Jaquaia

Ah!! J is good at that too! "If you loved me, you'd rest", "If you loved me you'd drink more"

----------


## Stella180

> To be fair, I refused to go at first but he looked at me with so much disappointment - he knows exactly what buttons to push


Good on him. Im glad you got out of the house. How are you feeling today? Aching muscles?

----------


## Suzi

I am so proud of you for going out last night too! Well done love! 

How are you today?

----------


## Paula

Aching, but its study today  :):

----------


## Suzi

Don't overdo the study love...

----------


## Paula

Lol, dont  have a lot of choice if I want to sit the exams in time. But Im enjoying it anyway so its all good  :):

----------


## Stella180

How are you getting on?

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're enjoying it!

----------


## Paula

Done for the day. Slightly weary.....

----------


## Jaquaia

Rest this evening?

----------


## Suzi

Well done love. Definitely rest tonight!

----------


## Paula

So I was wide awake at 5.50am, got up, had breakfast, started to read my Barack Obama autobiography - woke up at 10.40am when mum FaceTimed me......  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

So it's good and a riveting read then?  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Reading makes me doze off too no matter how interesting the book may be.

----------


## Paula

Its fascinating (though I prefer Michelles style of writing) but its giving me a crash course in how US politics works.....

----------


## Suzi

Confusing as hell is my understanding...

----------


## Paula

Pretty much...

----------


## Suzi

Lol... Resting tonight and then pacing tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

Resting tonight. Study tomorrow

----------


## Suzi

Hope study goes well today. What are you studying today?

----------


## Paula

Doctrine today, not sure of the topic yet as its a new unit

----------


## Suzi

Sounds interesting!

----------


## Paula

Im so tired..... yesterday I had a work zoom meeting, then hours and hours of study, then a house group zoom meeting which finished at 9.45. Way too many hours looking at the laptop. Today has been slightly easier - hospital video appointment with the Respiratory Nurse then zoom meeting with my curate (where I cried). And its not going to get much easier up to my exams

----------


## Suzi

Why did you cry? Wanna talk about it?

----------


## Paula

No, it was to do with topics Id asked to talk about. This one was just a tough one

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):   :(bear):  Massive hugs lovely lady x

----------


## Mira

Sounds like a rough day indeed. I hope you are having the best of dreams tonight and that the next few days can be kinder for you  :Panda:

----------

Paula (22-01-21)

----------


## Flo

:(bear):  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Morning Princess Sparkles, how are you?

----------


## Paula

Im ok. Lots to do today so I need to get moving. Motivation is slightly lacking tho

----------


## Suzi

What things are you up to today?

----------


## Strugglingmum

When you find where the motivation is hiding can you send me some?  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

> What things are you up to today?


Studying and preparing for the family quiz night tomorrow  :):

----------

Suzi (22-01-21)

----------


## Stella180

If it goes well with the family maybe do it with a few forum members too?

----------


## Suzi

How's it going?

----------


## Paula

> If it goes well with the family maybe do it with a few forum members too?


Nope. Its way to much work when Ive got enough on atm. Im only doing it to make sure I get them all together. Also, I feel vulnerable doing something like that, I do not like doing anything like that.

Suzi, Im tired and my brain is frazzled, but Im coping

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you're coping, but maybe you need to pace and be kind to you too???

----------


## Strugglingmum

Are you taking the weekend off from studying??

----------


## Paula

Im taking tomorrow off and Ive nearly finished the quiz, so I might just read tomorrow  :):  Sunday? Not sure yet

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sounds like a lovely day fof tomorrow.  X

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! Hope you have a chilled out day today love.

----------


## Allalone

Feet up and reading sounds like a good plan.

----------


## Paula

So, after my appointment with the respiratory nurse, I picked up a different mask for my CPAP . Last night was the best nights sleep Ive had since I picked up the machine on 15 December. Bliss, total bliss

----------


## Allalone

Yeah! :(party):

----------


## Strugglingmum

That's great news

----------


## Stella180

> So, after my appointment with the respiratory nurse, I picked up a different mask for my CPAP . Last night was the best nights sleep I’ve had since I picked up the machine on 15 December. Bliss, total bliss


What type of mask have you got now?

----------


## Suzi

So glad you slept well lovely.

----------


## Paula

F20 full face mask

----------


## Stella180

That’s the one I’ve got. Much better fit.

----------


## Paula

So, family quiz over. Id forgotten how competitive we are as a clan! I had to threaten to take points away for arguing with the quiz master  :(rofl): . Its a bit like herding cats with my lot but it was fun. Im absolutely exhausted now, though......

----------

OldMike (24-01-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

Restful day tomorrow then?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, I think so

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had fun! Glad you're resting today though...

----------


## Stella180

Who won the quiz?

----------


## Paula

Si and Jess

So, I may have been in need of sleep. Other than an hour or so for breakfast, I seem to have spent almost 12 hours sparko!

----------


## Stella180

You clearly needed it. Do you feel better for it?

----------


## Paula

Lots..

----------


## Suzi

So glad you've properly rested love.

----------


## OldMike

I'm glad you enjoyed your family quiz  :):

----------


## Paula

I am so tired, and so very, very stressed. I had a complete meltdown yesterday and havent been a whole much nicer to be around today.

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda: 
Do you know what is causing your stress or is it a culmination of different things?? 
Is there anything that youcan do or let go of that would help ease the stress?

----------


## Mira

We all know how that can be. I am having a rough time too. But you are around people that love you. And that is just as strong no matter how you feel.  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Could this partly be due to lockdown/shielding/ your exams coming up? Are you pushing yourself too hard?

----------


## Paula

> Could this partly be due to lockdown/shielding/ your exams coming up? Are you pushing yourself too hard?


All of the above, I think

----------


## Suzi

So... What things can you put in place to be kind to you whilst you're finding things hard? Have you told Si what's going on? Do you need to take a break from here?

----------


## Paula

Erm, nothing, Ive got too much work to do. Yeah, Si knows. Dont know....

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hun I'm so sorry you are so stressed.
Is the amount of work you have to do feasible or are you putting yourself under terrible stress for an impossible situation? 
Only you can decide that because only you know but might be worth thinking about.

----------

Flo (29-01-21)

----------


## Stella180

Hey there. Just wanted to say that I think you are freakin’ awesome and remind you just how much I appreciate you as a friend.

----------


## Paula

> Hun I'm so sorry you are so stressed.
> Is the amount of work you have to do feasible or are you putting yourself under terrible stress for an impossible situation? 
> Only you can decide that because only you know but might be worth thinking about.


Its definitely doable, just means Ive got a few more weeks of hard work in front of me. But I do also know that, as far as exams go, I have always been a classic overachiever....




> Hey there. Just wanted to say that I think you are freakin awesome and remind you just how much I appreciate you as a friend.


Thank you, hunni

----------


## Suzi

OK, then take a break from any admin stuff from here, and the FB page too if you want or need, I'll cover. Work on study and getting to bed earlier and practise some SELF CARE! You're not alone and you don't have to do everything.... 
You'll do brilliantly in the exams, but only if you don't burn out in the process - is it worth making yourself really ill over?

----------

Paula (29-01-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

She's right you know!

----------


## Paula

Oh, but thats what I do.... and is the reason I didnt go to university or looked at OU courses

Thank you xx

----------


## Suzi

Bugger off and do something pacing wise..... Be kind to you. That's an order! Put YOU first for once.

----------

Paula (29-01-21)

----------


## Mira

:Panda:  :Panda:  sounds like a good thing to do! We all care about you. And self care sounds wonderful atm.

----------

Paula (29-01-21)

----------


## OldMike

> Bugger off and do something pacing wise..... Be kind to you. That's an order! Put YOU first for once.


Suzi were you a sergeant major in a previous life  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  No love, just a teacher, a stage manager and a bartender - not all at once  :O:

----------


## Paula

Hey, well thats one exam down. No idea when Ill get the results.. Im having tomorrow off, then its back to the grindstone  :O: . Oh, and its chip shop chips and a gin tonight  :): 

And Im just chilling tonight....

----------

Suzi (30-01-21)

----------


## Stella180

That sounds like a cracking night in. Anything good on the tele?

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely! 
Enjoy the chips and gin! You deserve it!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Well done on getting the exam done. Enjoy chilling.

----------


## Flo

Great stuff...hope you had a lovely evening.

----------


## Paula

> That sounds like a cracking night in. Anything good on the tele?


Were re watching Fringe. Id forgotten how good it is!

----------


## Stella180

So you had a good evening?

----------


## Suzi

Not seen it! 

How are you today?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, it was a chilled evening

Suzi - you must! Its brilliant! All episodes are on Scyfy atm

Im ok, very tired so Im going with it today....

----------


## Suzi

So day of rest? 

Will get Marc to download it for me  :O:

----------


## Paula

Day of rest  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Blimey! That's awesome!

----------


## Paula

No choice, Ive literally got no energy. But, I have made Si sit down and make some decisions about doing up our living room :):

----------


## Suzi

Poor Si!

----------


## Paula

Were planning on going navy blue!!!

----------


## Suzi

OOO that sounds classy - you redoing everything?

----------


## Paula

Yep, flooring, furniture except sofas, curtains etc, curtain poles. Even removing the (awful) fireplace Ive had to put up with for 17 years! The feature wall will be navy, the others very pale grey, and Ive got to decide on an accent colour for cushions. The one thing we cant agree on yet is the furniture. Weve always had hand me downs and all is dark wood, we want solid oak but dont know whether to go for painted furniture or just oak.

----------


## Suzi

It sounds really exciting!

----------


## Paula

Youre all not going to believe this. Ive fallen over. Again. It was gett8ngdsrk and I tripped on the dogs bowls, which were not where they normally are, and fell straight down. Ive got a huge bruise on my shin, and my bad knee is quite sore..... anyone got bubble wrap?

----------


## Stella180

What is it about forum members going arse over tit lately? Is it a new trend and I didn’t get the memo? What are you like?

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Are you OK? Can you rest this evening?

----------


## Paula

Im in the tv room cos its downstairs and I cant even face walking to the stair lift yet. At some point I have to go to bed. Two floors up. Im an idiot

----------


## Strugglingmum

Ooooo no!!

----------


## Stella180

Right, we need to sort this falling over epidemic. From now on members of the forum must only lay on the floor because there is no further for you to fall.

----------

Suzi (01-02-21)

----------


## Paula

:(rofl): 

This is my knee.....

----------


## Strugglingmum

Ouch!!

----------


## Flo

Owwww!! looks painful!!

----------


## Suzi

That looks nasty! 
Did you make it to bed? How is it today?

----------


## Paula

Yeah I made it to bed lol. The lump is a little smaller, but a gorgeous bruise is developing from my knee, down my shin and even the top of my foot!

----------


## Strugglingmum

So foot up today? Are you studying?

----------


## Stella180

Pretty sure it’s not supposed to be that shape.

----------


## Jaquaia

Ouch!!!

----------


## Suzi

Isn't that your CRPS leg too? Has the fall set off a flare?

----------


## Paula

> Pretty sure its not supposed to be that shape.


Nope. Its fascinating the things my body can do  :(rofl): 




> Isn't that your CRPS leg too? Has the fall set off a flare?


Yes and yes. Its a stair lift kinda day


Oh, and SM, I might do a bit of reading but no more than that

----------


## Suzi

Sorry you're flaring love. Reading for study purposes or fiction?

----------


## Paula

Study, but Ill only do what I can cope with

----------


## Suzi

Maybe a little less so you don't hit that wall and break yourself?

----------


## Paula

Dont know what youre talking about  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  Of course not.....

----------


## Paula

So, I got my results.

95%  :(party):

----------


## Jaquaia

And you were flapping to get it all done!

----------


## Paula

Yeah, and? Thats my exam default  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> So, I got my results.
> 
> 95%


Woo hoo BRILLIANT  :(party):

----------


## Paula

Thanks, Mike

----------


## Jaquaia

> Yeah, and? That’s my exam default


 :(giggle):  brilliant result

----------


## Paula

Thank you  :):

----------


## Stella180

Not bad I suppose  :P:

----------


## Strugglingmum

Congratulations

----------


## Suzi

That's brilliant! Congratulations!

----------


## Paula

Thanks everyone  :):

----------


## Suzi

How are you today love?

----------


## Paula

Ok, still sore and struggling with stairs. And Ive booked a triage appt with my surgery as apparently excessive bruising can be caused by my new meds.....

But I managed to do a few hours study and Im making weightwatchers chocolate muffins  :):

----------


## Stella180

Wait, you’re baking? Who are you and what have you done with Paula?

----------


## Paula

Well, I assisted Si, and there wasnt much baking  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Are they good? 
I'm glad you're going to speak to someone.

----------


## Paula

Theyre not muffins, thats for sure. Theyre banana chocolate cakes. Si loved them, Im not so sure lol

----------


## Suzi

Lol.... I hate it when things aren't as you hope...

----------


## Flo

Brilliant exam result! Sorry I'm a bit late congratulating you. :(clap):

----------

Paula (03-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

Hey Sparkles, how are you today? What's on your agenda?

----------


## Paula

Work zoom meeting, study and house group tonight. Lots of time staring at a screen basically  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Can you pace a bit?

----------


## Paula

I finished studying a couple of hours ago and gave myself a pedicure. That counts, yes?

----------


## Suzi

OO get you!  :):

----------


## Stella180

DIY pedi? Not the same as someone else looking after you though is it?

----------


## Paula

Nope, but itll do  :O:

----------


## Stella180

It’s still a bit of pampering and if it makes you feel good it is absolutely worth it.

----------


## Suzi

I agree!

----------


## Flo

Me too!

----------


## Suzi

How are you today Princess?

----------


## Paula

Tired, didnt have a good night with CPAP. I cant believe what a difference it makes to my energy levels. So, Ive been taking it easy this morning and this afternoon Ill do a bit of reading on biblical prophets, maybe some chair gym, but definitely pacing

----------


## Stella180

Quality sleep really makes a huge difference. Try to prioritise the tasks on your list and don’t push yourself too hard.

----------

Paula (04-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you're pacing. Sorry you had a crappy night love. Why didn't it work for you last night?

----------


## Paula

I think I took my mask off in the night so only got 4 hours on it.

Still, Ive got my covid jab this Sunday!

----------


## Suzi

Hooray for your covid jab!

----------


## OldMike

That's good you're in line for your jab  :):

----------

Flo (05-02-21)

----------


## Paula

Doctor is happy with my recent clotting blood tests so isnt worried about my bruising  :): 

Today, Ive been on the phone to a good percentage of the people who mean the most to me in the world. Its been a loverly day!

----------

Flo (06-02-21),Jaquaia (05-02-21),Suzi (05-02-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sounds a great day

----------


## Stella180

So what did the quack say about your excessive bruising?

----------


## Paula

Only to worry if it happened when I DIDNT fall over.....

----------


## Stella180

Probably best not to fall over again for a while too. As pretty as the bruising is, it’s not a good look on you.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  So glad he was happy with everything lovely. That's really good news. All good to go for the covid jab then? Isn't that tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

> Probably best not to fall over again for a while too. As pretty as the bruising is, its not a good look on you.


Hey! According to Katie, Im a watercolour  :(rofl): 

Jab is on Sunday, so Im planning to study tomorrow just in case my arm hurts......

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  

Pace tomorrow lovely...

----------


## Strugglingmum

I love watercolours but I'm not sure that skin is the best canvas!

----------

Stella180 (06-02-21)

----------


## Stella180

I tend to agree with you SM. Of course you are a bit of an expert on falling over and bruising yourself lol

----------


## Suzi

Hi love, how are you?

----------


## Paula

Fine, mainly studying today  :): .

----------


## Suzi

Pacing I hope though...

----------


## Paula

Bigger, bugger, bugger. It looks like my legs got infected...,,,, gave in and waiting for a 111 nurse to call me back. If Im right, I wont be getting my covid jab tomorrow

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Did you cut it?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh no. Is it from the fall? That's a bugger

----------


## Stella180

How is it infected? Why will that stop your jab?

----------


## Paula

No, I didnt cut it but the area of bruising on my shin is very swollen, red and tender. But 111 have seen photos and they believe its fluid build up from severe bruising and reduced mobility. Ive to keep it elevated and, if its no better by Monday, call the GP. Which also means I can have my jab

----------


## Paula

I am so fed up atm. The last 8 months feels like Ive stumbled from one health issue to another. And to be in this one through my own stupidity and inability to stay upright is really pissing me off. I know itll heal and Ill live blah blah blah, but Ive really had enough.....

----------


## Jaquaia

You're allowed to be fed up and we all have accidents from time to time. Don't be so hard on yourself  :Panda:

----------


## Flo

What Jaq said....you're entitled to be pissed off love, it all gets a bit much at times doesn't it?  :(bear):

----------


## Stella180

I’m sorry for taking the piss. I can take things a bit far and didn’t stop to think how you must be feeling. You didn’t do this deliberately. It was an accident. Maybe if you turned on a light you’d have seen them, if Si hadn’t forgotten to put them away it wouldn’t have happened. There is no point in blaming yourselves, it happened, lesson learned, move on. Yeah it’s frustrating but I’m just glad it nothing more serious than a nasty bruise to your leg and your ego.

----------


## Strugglingmum

To quote someone awesome (you)
Your feelings are valid, it's ok to express them.
It has been a crap few months and lockdown isn't helping. 
So glad you can get your jab.
Elevate, elevate elevate and ice pack if you can.

----------


## Paula

Stella, dont be daft, its not your fault Im lacking perspective atm. And will the lot of you stop quoting me!!!

Anyway, its still swollen but we dont think its any worse this morning

----------


## Suzi

Jab still on for today? 

Re the health crises, I hear you. I understand the one to the next to the next. It's what I said to the nurse who I spoke to about getting my coil changed - I said that there's so much going wrong with me, I have to be able to fix the one thing that I know I can then move to the next..... I know it sucks, I know it'll get better, but it doesn't mean you aren't allowed to find it frustrating, for it to get you down and for it to be really unfair....

----------


## Paula

Jab is still on. Thank you

----------


## Suzi

Good!

----------


## Jaquaia

Oh and about quoting you... you do it to us so you're fair game!

----------


## Stella180

What time are being stuck with the needle?

----------


## Paula

> What time are being stuck with the needle?


5.55pm

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing love? Honestly?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hope all goes well.

----------


## Paula

Honestly? The swelling is reducing, as long as Im permanently elevated. The bruises really look awful today but Im assured theyll pass and Ill live (Katie and mum really enjoyed taking the mickey this morning). Im, still hacked off

----------


## Suzi

I can see why love. Are you talking about it?

----------


## OldMike

Probably swollen because of the bruising rather than an infection, definitely feet up and let Si look after you is on the cards today  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Have you had your vaccine? You OK?

----------


## Stella180

Yeah did they stick you good? Repeat in 2 wks.

----------


## Paula

All done, and they stuck Si too, as my carer. Didnt even feel it go in, though Si thinks that makes me weird rather than brave lol. No firemen but there were army  :): .

----------


## Stella180

Ooooh uniforms! It would be a bit weird you having a thing for firemen.

----------


## Paula

Well, I did spend my childhood around them  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Yes, including YOUR FATHER!!!

----------

Paula (07-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

Poor Si! Was he expecting to be vaccinated tonight? Which one did you have?

----------


## Paula

No he didnt, but it makes sense. Especially as I only just got out of the car and tripped (he caught me thankfully)  :(blush): 

The Oxford one - not that I minded either way.

----------


## Stella180

Oh ffs. I’m going to ban you from being on your feet at this rate.

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

You tripped? Hunni, are you OK? Do you think you should speak to your Dr about this falling?

----------


## Paula

I caught my shoe on a step is all  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Heels I presume? 

Morning Sparkles, how are you?

----------


## Paula

Nope, sensible, rubber soled shoes......

Im good today - more study to be done  :):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Glad you're good today. Enjoy your studying

----------


## OldMike

Can't beat sensible shoes, Paula have a studilicious day  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hope you enjoy your studying! What are you studying this week?

----------


## Paula

2 Kings today (wars and assassinations)

Actually, Ive managed to finish all the units now,so its just revision  :):

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! Well done love! That's awesome! 

How are you feeling after your vaccination?

----------


## Stella180

How’s your arm?

----------


## Paula

Fine, no side effects so far, either of us  :):

----------


## Suzi

That's really good. My Mum struggled for the day after with the pfizer one...

----------


## Paula

Sis fluey. Im still fine - but then Im full of painkillers already so.....  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Silver lining and all that...

----------


## OldMike

Majority of people have little or no side effects for the Astra-Zeneca /OU jab myself included.

----------


## Paula

In the interests of full disclosure, my arm has been hurting today. I cant lift it very far. And Im very on edge.  But given Sis been fluey, Ill take a sore arm and the grumps....

So, unless things go horribly wrong, Katie will be moving next Wednesday.
And the decorator is coming to us next Tuesday to paint the living room  :):

----------


## Stella180

My sister had a headache and a sore arm after her jab but that was it. What is it that you are on edge about?

----------


## Paula

Not a clue

----------


## Suzi

Sorry you're on edge. Are you resting and pacing and taking good self care?

----------


## Paula

I am watching an extremely tense disaster movie - at least Ive got a reason for being on edge  :O:

----------


## Suzi

OO what'cha watching?

----------


## Paula

Greenland (Gerard Butler, yum). It was good  :):

----------


## Suzi

Will add it to my to watch list....

----------


## Paula

Second exam of the term done *tick* 
Result received *tick*

96% OMFG!!!

----------


## Stella180

You’re a genius! Congrats!

----------


## Paula

Not really, I just work f*ing hard at exams  :O: 

Thank you

----------


## Knowle

What are you studying for Paula?

----------


## Paula

Im doing a theology course

----------


## Suzi

96%? Go you! That's amazing! Well done love! Celebrating tonight?

----------


## Paula

Might have a sneaky gin  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Just the one?

----------


## Paula

Well see lol

I am currently having a total clear out of drawers and cupboards in the living room before its painted, while Si removes wallpaper. Wow, we do collate junk over the years.....

----------


## Suzi

We do too! I hate those jobs!

----------


## Jaquaia

Go you! Brilliant result!

----------

Paula (13-02-21)

----------


## Paula

I seem to have completely forgotten to tell you all. Katie exchanged contracts yesterday and is moving in on 22nd  :(party):

----------


## Stella180

Your baby is all grown up now. Congrats. Next step wedding following by baby.

----------


## Paula

Shes promised me at least an engagement before baby - not that I can talk  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Gotta get Dom to pop the question for at. Maybe you need to give him a nudge.

----------


## Flo

:(party):  Great news!

----------

Paula (14-02-21)

----------


## Paula

Today is 20 years since Si and I got engaged. I was heavily pregnant and had got home that day from a few days in hospital after worries I was going into premature labour. I was in pain, exhausted and really fed up (and grumpy). Yet he still wanted to marry me!

----------


## Stella180

A valentines proposal, how romantic. You could t have been that grumpy cos you said yes.

----------


## OldMike

Yay you're so gorgeous Si had to propose  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Congrats to Katie! 

Happy engagementversary Paula! Why wouldn't he have proposed? You're amazing!

----------


## Paula

To be fair, I had previously pointed out I wanted to be married to at least one of my kids dads so he knew what I expected  :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

How long after did you tie the knot?

----------


## Paula

August the same year, Jess was 3 months old. When Si realised we could change my name on her birth certificate to my new married name if we married in that time frame, he couldnt wait  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Yeah I could imagine that would be a deal for him. No one would want another mans name featuring on his child’s birth certificate.

----------


## Paula

Particularly not his best friends  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Aww such a love story!

----------


## Flo

How lovely!

----------


## Suzi

Morning love, how are you?

----------


## Paula

Annoyed. I need to book a van for Katie and Doms move. Were paying for it and Si is driving because Dom is only 23 and not all companies will cover him, those that do charge a lot more. So, I ask Si for his driving licence. Hes lost it. Ive spent all morning trying to find it and trying to get quotes for Dom to drive. Finally, I found out that some will accept gov.uk share driving licence information so its sorted. But what a waste of a morning  :@:

----------


## Suzi

Oh bugger! I hate it when things like that happen

----------


## OldMike

So annoying when you lose stuff I always blame an evil gremlin for hiding stuff  :O:

----------


## Paula

In this case, I blame Sis habit of never putting things back where they belong.....

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  I know others with a similar habit...

----------


## Paula

Yay! I actually got out for a dog walk  :(party): 

In other news, the living room is a mess as the decorators coming tomorrow. Wallpapers been stripped, theres boxes everywhere in the house and the floorings up. Si doesnt get it but Im very stressed with the whole thing.....

----------


## Stella180

I loved your flooring.

----------


## Suzi

Hooray for getting out! Did you stay upright? 

Think of the bigger picture love, mess now for perfection later  :O:

----------


## Paula

> I loved your flooring.


Yeah, well it was 10 years old and was looking the worse for wear. And I want carpet again




> Hooray for getting out! Did you stay upright? 
> 
> Think of the bigger picture love, mess now for perfection later


Of course I stayed upright!!!  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Well done love!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Having decorators in is always stressful can't move without falling over stuff.

----------


## Stella180

Oh Mike. Your choice of words there made me snigger.

----------


## Suzi

How are things going love?

----------


## Paula

I think the decorators ok. Me? Aaarrrrrggggggghhhhhh. And Jax isnt much happier with it all.....

Otherwise, carpet people have been to measure up and weve chosen our carpet. But its going to be 4 weeks before it can be fitted. Were also getting flooring for Jesss bathroom laid thats been in the garage for a while. I dont often talk about money but, its going to be around £1000 in total  :Surprised: . Itd better last as well as he said it does......

----------


## Stella180

A grand just for the carpet and Jess flooring or is that with the decorators and furniture too?

----------


## Paula

Just carpet and flooring. Decorators about £800 and furniture (when we get it) will be c £2000

----------


## Stella180

Ouch!!! Best part of 4k to decorate a room. I’m so tight expect the whole house tarted up for that!

----------


## Suzi

As long as it makes things better for you love!

----------

Paula (16-02-21)

----------


## Paula

End of day 2

----------


## Stella180

I like that. Very classy.

----------

Paula (17-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

Very smart! Are all the walls going that colour? How are you coping with the state of things atm?

----------


## Paula

The other walls have been painted a very pale grey, and the carpet will be a light grey. Curtains are navy and cushions etc a combo of navy, grey and ochre  :): 

Im not coping very well tbh but itll be finished tomorrow....

----------


## Suzi

OO I like the grey with the navy. 

In accordance with today's "Friendly February" challenge, I'd like to tell you that I appreciate so much about you. You are kind, patient, fierce, thoughtful, intelligent, an epic friend and so sparkly!  :):

----------


## Paula

Awww thank you *crying? Not crying*  :Kiss:

----------

Suzi (18-02-21)

----------


## Stella180

I have something here for you. I just need to get to the post office some how and send it to you.

----------


## Paula

Oooo  :):

----------


## Paula

So this weekend has been tough. Si tells me Ive been irritable and shouting at him for no reason, and he also tried to send me to bed at 8pm because Im so exhausted (I had to stay awake for my meds). I do not like feeling like this - every nerve in my body feels like its on edge itms

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Flo

I know exactly what you mean.....been feeling the same lately. Maybe it's being cooped up for so long and not being able to do anything about it. :(hi):

----------


## Suzi

Have you had a blood test recently?

----------


## Paula

A few weeks ago, all was normal

----------


## Stella180

Well there’s you’re problem. Even I know you are anything but normal lol

----------


## Paula

The cheek!

----------


## Stella180

We wouldn’t be friends if you were normal. Normal people are more sensible in who they let into there lives  :O:

----------


## Flo

Who wants 'normal' anyway?? It's so overrated! It's far more interesting to be 'unusual'!

----------


## Paula

> We wouldnt be friends if you were normal. Normal people are more sensible in who they let into there lives


 :(rofl): 

In other news, KATIES IN HER NEWHOME!

----------


## Stella180

Woohoo, that’s great news. Is she nearby? I’m sure you did say where she moved to but I can’t remember.

----------


## OldMike

> In other news, KATIES IN HER NEWHOME!


Woo hoo all you need now is for restrictions to end and infections to fall and you can visit Katie and Dom in their new home  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hooray! Now the hard work comes of getting it how she wants it! 


How are you love?

----------


## Strugglingmum

I'm glad she's safely in. How exciting for her. Hopefully it wont be too long till you can visit

----------


## Paula

I think shell be painting it tomorrow, lol. Its all beige and shes not really a beige kind of girl  :O: . But shes over the moon, they both are!  It was tough not being able to help them move in.....

Im ok, Suzi

----------


## Suzi

Only "OK"? 

I'm not a fan of beige either! Is she currently working from home/furlough? In which case hoorah for the extra time for painting!

----------


## Paula

Shes working from home but has got this week off. Ive had the tour over FaceTime - its a lovely house and OMG her fitted wardrobes are massive! Shes got shoe drawers and eyeshadow drawers!!!

I didnt really like not being able to help her move in, which upset me a bit. Im still a bit temperamental, not helped by running out of paracetamol....

----------


## Suzi

Eyeshadow drawers? Who needs eyeshadow drawers? Shoe drawers? Wow, now she needs to buy more shoes to fill them! 

I'm sorry you didn't get to help them love, but think of how much it's going to be amazing to go and see her house when you get there and you can see it as her home, rather than a house itms? 
Have you got more paracetamol now?  :Panda: 

How are you today love?

----------


## Paula

My Katie knows how my mind works. She sent a text to the 3 of us last night saying, thanks for helping us move - and thanks, mum for sorting so much out for us  :): . As for eyeshadow drawers, she has literally got so many make up drawers that she has one specifically for her eyeshadow! And, she has a lot of eyeshadow  :O: 

I have paracetamol. Im ok, had another ft call with Katie so she could show me her garden and talk over what shes planning on doing with the house

----------


## Suzi

Aww that's so sweet! Lol, that's so cool! There are much worse things she could have a lot of.... 
Glad you've got the paracetamol. 
How big's the house/garden?

----------


## Paula

2 beds, 1 bathroom, great sized lounge, smallish kitchen. And the garden is a good size for a 2 bed, including a brand new shed

----------


## Suzi

Nice! I assume she's focussing on home interior designing with your help? OO and a spare room for you to go and stay in  :O:

----------


## Paula

Well, Ive had 4 FaceTime calls with Katie today - every time shes done something (eg filling in holes in the walls) shes ft me  :(rofl): . 

Ive had a relaxing day doing some cross stitch - its the first time in a while Ive spent a lot of time doing that. My eyes hurt but it was lovely  :): . Also finished watching Its a Sin - it was heartbreaking how badly those boys were treated

----------


## Suzi

It's a Sin is on my watch list. 

Yay for the cross stitch and that's fabulous about Katie!

----------


## OldMike

> Well, I’ve had 4 FaceTime calls with Katie today - every time she’s done something (eg filling in holes in the walls) she’s ft me . 
> 
> I’ve had a relaxing day doing some cross stitch - it’s the first time in a while I’ve spent a lot of time doing that. My eyes hurt but it was lovely . Also finished watching Its a Sin - it was heartbreaking how badly those boys were treated


 :(rofl):  Awww that is so sweet of her, look mum I've filled in another hole  :(rofl): 

Paula you've a couple of lovely daughters and I'm sure you're rightly proud of them, they are a credit to you.

Woo hoo cross stitch do you use one of those big magnifiers?

----------


## Paula

No, I tried the magnifiers but I didnt like it (cant watch tv!). I do think my prescription is out of date so Im off to the opticians on Sunday

----------

OldMike (26-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

How are you love?

----------


## Paula

Im ok. Not quite sure what to do today (have things to do but dont know what to choose lol). Planning a FaceTime with my best friend later though  :):

----------


## Suzi

So what have you done?

----------


## Paula

Cross stitch, and have just finished doing some exercises, for the first time in a couple of weeks  :):

----------


## Suzi

How did the exercises go?

----------


## Paula

Fine, really. Theyre about core balance so I was a wee bit wobbly lol

----------


## Suzi

Are you still using your exercise chair? Or was this yoga?

----------


## Paula

Using the chair gym.

In other news, now shes moved into my local area I GET TO HAVE A WALK WITH MY BABY TODAY!!!

----------

Stella180 (27-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

I'm so pleased for you! Have a wonderful walk!

----------

Paula (27-02-21)

----------


## Butterfly

A walk sounds lovely, Paula! Hope you enjoyed your walk  :(nod):

----------


## Paula

Thank you, hunni. It was just so lovely to see my little girl

----------


## Stella180

Your big girl technically speaking but year always good to spend time with your offspring

----------


## Paula

In age, yes. In size, not so much  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Of course I meant age. I was just trying to me respectful to my elders (I mean you of course lol)

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a good time with her lovely.

----------


## Paula

Ive just been to the opticians. I need new glasses BUT the big news is my scan shows my optic nerves are showing a significant reduction in swelling. I dont know if its the new meds or the CPAP, I dont care. Somethings working  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

That's f*cking amazing news!!!

----------


## Stella180

That must be a huge relief. About time you got some positive news regarding your health.

----------


## Paula

Its such a relief!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Fantastic news

----------


## Butterfly

That's great news, Paula! Happy for you xx

----------


## Paula

Thank you  :):

----------


## Flo

That's great news Paula. x

----------

Paula (01-03-21)

----------


## Paula

Damnit. Forgot to take my 6pm meds, inc pregabalin. By 9pm I felt sick, massive headache and my pain is ramped up.

----------


## Jaquaia

How are you feeling today?  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Better, still sore though

----------


## Suzi

Sorry about the mix up with meds love, are you OK? What's on your agenda today?

----------


## Paula

Some study today  :):

----------


## Suzi

Make sure you enjoy it and don't overdo it love...

----------


## Flo

It's almost lunchtime Paula...have your aches and pains subsided enough for you to enjoy the rest of your day? Fingers crossed they have.

----------


## Paula

Still a bit achy - as well as the pregabalin being late, it also meant I had one less dose of paracetamol. Its amazing the impact a drug you can get over the counter has....

Anyway, starting my study now. And, yes Suzi, Im doing it when I want to, not because I have to  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> Still a bit achy - as well as the pregabalin being late, it also meant I had one less dose of paracetamol. It’s amazing the impact a drug you can get over the counter has....
> 
> Anyway, starting my study now. And, yes Suzi, I’m doing it when I want to, not because I have to


That's the way to go, you have a hunger for learning that is only satisfied by study, respect  :):

----------

Paula (04-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

> Still a bit achy - as well as the pregabalin being late, it also meant I had one less dose of paracetamol. Its amazing the impact a drug you can get over the counter has....


It really is. Pregabalin is an amazing drug until you're late with it.... I notice when I'm due but also know when I'm late... 




> Anyway, starting my study now. And, yes Suzi, Im doing it when I want to, not because I have to


Good!  :):

----------


## Paula

24 hours later and Im still feeling a bit sick......

Si and I have talked about me lowering my pregabalin dose but he very wisely said that I should wait until lockdowns over and other things are sorted.....

----------


## Suzi

I agree with Si... Sweetheart a step too far right now?

----------


## Flo

I agree with Si too....don't alter anything until after lockdown and you're back on an even keel. Glad you're enjoying your studies, it's a great little holiday for the mind!

----------


## OldMike

> 24 hours later and I’m still feeling a bit sick......
> 
> Si and I have talked about me lowering my pregabalin dose but he very wisely said that I should wait until lockdowns over and other things are sorted.....


Si is a wise old bird definitely leave lowering the pregabalin until lockdown is over and things have settled down to some sort of normality.

----------


## Suzi

How are you love?

----------


## Paula

Ok, I slept til nearly 10, obviously needed it

----------


## Stella180

Nothing wrong with a lie in. Do you feel better for it?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, actually, I do  :):

----------


## Stella180

Good, I’m glad to hear it. Any plans for today?

----------


## Suzi

What are the plans you've been making? 
Glad you slept in love, you've had a lot going on. Sometimes our bodies need longer to heal and to restore and recharge.

----------


## Paula

Ive been on the phone to my bestie and Katie most of the afternoon  :): . Finished watching Wandavision and now going to do some knitting  :): 

When weve got freedom, Im going to stay with mum and dad for a few days.  And Im going to drive myself there.....

----------


## Suzi

Wow! That sounds cool. It's a longer drive than you're used to. Are you going to be able to break it up along the way?

----------


## Stella180

I should imagine she’ll get a rest from driving on the ferry lol

----------


## Paula

I havent driven for more than 30 mins in a very long time, and have been too scared to drive since my eyesight got worse, so it is a very big, very scary deal for me. But, its 40 mins to Southampton, then an hour on the ferry, then 45 mins to mums. So Im going to work myself up to it step by step

----------


## Suzi

That's cool, you can do that. Just build yourself up slowly and you'll be absolutely fine. I keep forgetting you're so close to Southampton  :O:

----------

Flo (06-03-21)

----------


## Paula

Just wanted to comment....... I've bought some jeans!!!!!!!!!!!  :(party):

----------


## Stella180

Slumming it? Lol. Those are proper heavy duty leg coverings.

----------


## Paula

the first time in 8 years I've been able to wear them!

----------


## Stella180

That’s pretty awesome tbf.

----------


## Suzi

They're OK with your CRPS? That's f*ing amazing!  :):

----------


## Paula

Its only ok because Ive spent the last 6 months desensitising my leg (tights, leggings, n ow jeans). I cant quite believe Ive managed it, actually  :): . And the cherry on the cake - theyre 2 sizes smaller than the last pair of jeans I wore, on the night I had my fall!

And Si was awesome - its great to see you in jeans and  theyre very slimming. Success!

----------


## Butterfly

Well done on buying new Jeans, that sounds amazing! Proud of you, Paula  :(nod):

----------


## Stella180

Your hubby is so smooth.

----------


## Suzi

Go you!!! You're amazing!

----------


## Paula

Its a cold house to wake up to today..... Si was screwing down some floorboard in the living room yesterday, before the carpet gets laid today, and has managed to put a hole in one of the pipes. Heating engineer is coming out this morning - were just hoping he can fix it before the carpet fitters turn up

----------


## Jaquaia

Ooops!

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! I hope you are able to get warm love...

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hope you get it sorted quickly.....not a day for no heat!

----------


## Paula

Typical! Centrica are on strike, the engineer that came was the only one in the area, so he couldnt stay all day - which apparently is how long its going to take. Dynarod are here now so cross everything its fixable more quickly than estimated.... but we have hot water so I can finally have a shower lol

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! What a pita! 
How's it going?

----------


## Paula

Well, the pipe is fixed but the heating wouldnt start back up. Dyna are plumbers not heating engineers so couldnt deal with it. Centrica cant get back out til 20 April so were having to get another one out and charge Centrica. No idea when itll be sorted .....

----------


## Suzi

That's awful! What are you meant to be doing about heating until that happens?

----------


## Paula

Si managed to find someone who came this evening. Hell pass the charges on to Centrica. I HAVE HEATING!

----------


## Suzi

Thank goodness for that! Well done Si and that man!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hurrah!!! So glad.

----------


## Suzi

Morning love, how are you today?

----------


## Paula

I am warm!!! Im so drowsy today though, no idea why as I had 8 hours sleep. Plan is to read my Barack Obama biography. Its fascinating but American politics is so confusing, I cant read more than a few chapters at a time before Im too turned around to get much further. But I do know now what a filibuster is.......

----------


## Suzi

Do I want to know? 
Are you up to date with meds etc? Could it be come down from stress? Did you rearrange to have your carpet fitted?

----------


## Paula

If you really want to know : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filibuster. American politics at its most ridiculous!

I perked up a bit so Im fine. Carpets being down a week Monday  :):

----------


## Suzi

Ahh yes, I know it as "stonewalling"  :):  

Hooray for carpets  :):

----------


## OldMike

> Its a cold house to wake up to today..... Si was screwing down some floorboard in the living room yesterday, before the carpet gets laid today, and has managed to put a hole in one of the pipes. Heating engineer is coming out this morning - were just hoping he can fix it before the carpet fitters turn up


Always best to check for cables and pipes when screwing down floorboards  :O:  hope you've got it sorted.

----------


## Suzi

Morning love, how are you today?

----------


## Paula

> Always best to check for cables and pipes when screwing down floorboards  hope you've got it sorted.


Cleverly, Si had watched a YouTube video which advised him to screw in right next to the nails the builders had hammered in as a precaution. Turns out, the builders had nailed into the pipe too, it just hadnt gone all the way through. So he hadnt done anything wrong - didnt stop him beating himself up.

Suzi, Im good

----------


## Suzi

Oh bugger! Poor Si! 

Really good love?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, bored but ok

----------


## Suzi

No studying or cross stitch to do?

----------


## Paula

Ive been studying all day. Its not it as if I havent got stuff to do. Its fine, Ill be over it tomorrow

----------


## Paula

We went to town so I could pick up my new glasses from the opticians. AND I DROVE - THERE AND BACK!!!  :(party):

----------

Jaquaia (15-03-21),Stella180 (15-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

Bet it felt good to get out on the road.

----------


## Suzi

OMG That's amazing!

----------


## Paula

I know, right?! It was a very good feeling though I was shaking like a leaf lol

----------


## Suzi

How do you feel about doing it? Are you tired?

----------


## Paula

Shattered, but relieved  :):

----------


## Suzi

So pleased for you love. Rest tonight please...

----------

Paula (15-03-21)

----------


## Paula

Aaaarrrrrrggggghhh. Ive been telling Si for months he needs reading glasses (hes 50 and even kids are commenting on it) but his stupid male pride wont let him go for an eye test. He has never had an eye test despite me nagging for years! So, recently, hes always tired and often, at the end of the day, feeling headachy and sick. Classic signs he needs glasses.  Yet again, Ive told him to make an appointment, yet again he told me to stop nagging him. Ffs go to the opticians, or at least stop whining that you feel ill, every single night!  :@:

----------


## Suzi

Bloody men huh?!

----------


## Paula

I *might* have lost my sh!t this evening. On the dog walk earlier I brought up the opticians again. He brushed me off, again. So I told him I was just trying to help him and I dont know why hes being so  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ing pig headed. Tonight, I asked him, for about the 10th time, to look at some rugs for the living room. For the 10th time he brushed me off. So I lost it. The man is as  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ing stubborn as a mule, and Im totally fed up with being ignored. The rugs is one thing, theyre just rugs, but his eyes? So goddamn important!

----------


## Suzi

OO have you calmed down yet? Has he given in? Why won't he go to the opticians? Is he scared?

----------


## Paula

I have no idea why he wont go. Except this is the man who, when he last went to the doctors about 10 years ago, their address on record was from a house we lived in over 10 years before that.... Hes not scared, maybe its just male pride?

----------


## Jaquaia

When my dad had to get stitches out about 25 years ago the doctors thought he was dead as he hadn't been in so long...

----------


## Suzi

Men! PITA's completely...

----------


## Paula

Ive not been feeling great the last few days, and have slept more than I should. I put it down from reducing my coffee from 2 to 1 cup a day, as per doctors orders. But last night I clicked that I picked up my new glasses with a changed varifocal prescription on Monday and was told itd take a couple of weeks to adjust...... ironic given Ive been commenting on similar symptoms Sis been having  :Surprised:

----------


## Suzi

Oops! It does take time to adjust and it makes your eyes and brain work harder in the beginning... It could be the coffee reduction too of course.. Are you sleeping properly? Drinking enough? Eating enough?

----------


## Paula

Sleep is a bit off - and I woke up in pain last night, which didnt help. Im drinking and eating - and today am having a day off the diet  :):

----------


## Stella180

I’m a decaf girl. Could you switch?

----------


## Suzi

Which bit was causing you pain?

----------


## Paula

I have switched to decaf, for my afternoon cuppa anyway. I refuse to accept that 1 coffee a day will make such a huge difference to my hormones. 

My knee. Though Ive been given a different pregabalin brand so I dont know if thats had an impact.

----------


## Suzi

I notice a definite difference between brands...

----------


## Paula

Yeah, Im going to see what happens when I next get a repeat. Ive got a thumping headache so am going to have a very early night....

----------


## Suzi

Make a note of the brand - can you call your pharmacist and see if they can swap it for the other brand you have? Hope the very early night helps love.

----------


## Paula

Ill call the pharmacy on Monday if things remain the same over the weekend. My headaches gone for now, but its been worse in the evening

----------


## Suzi

When do you take the pregabalin?

----------


## Paula

Morning and evening, around 6pm

----------


## Suzi

Fair enough, I take mine 6ish, 2 and 9

----------


## Paula

And....... relax

----------


## Stella180

Oh wow! A complete change around! New carpet looks nice.

----------


## Paula

Thanks

----------


## Suzi

WOW! That's stunning!

----------

Paula (22-03-21)

----------


## Paula

We also had Jesss bathroom floor done, only 2 years after we should have done it! It was a big job which needed lots of drilling, sawing etc. Its been a noisy, difficult day with about 5 fitters in and out of the house. Im shattered but so happy with the results

----------


## Suzi

So glad it's all done and you get to sit back and enjoy it. Are you planning any other redecorations?

----------


## Paula

Weve talked about our bedroom, our en suite will happen when Si gets a job, and we might get the garden returfed

----------


## Jaquaia

It's lovely! But where do the humans sit?

----------

Stella180 (22-03-21)

----------


## Paula

Hence why we have 4 sofas in the house.....

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like you've some lovely plans!

----------


## magie06

How are you?

----------


## Paula

Im ok, moods a bit up and down but Ill live. Thanks for asking

----------


## Suzi

Want to talk about the moods?

----------


## Paula

They come and go. Last night, I should have been enjoying my warm living room but just felt flat. Today, Im finding it hard not to clench my jaw. But, as I said, Ill live

----------


## Jaquaia

Yeah you will, but it doesn't mean you can't talk about it if it will help.

----------


## Stella180

Maybe the reason you felt a bit flat was related to the living room being finished? I would imagine it’s been quite stressful and your raised anxiety became your new baseline cos it’s been ongoing for quite a while. Now it’s completed and the anxiety has dropped you’re feeling a bit lost.

----------


## Suzi

Yes you'll live, but why not talk about it too?

----------


## magie06

Your living room is beautiful. Even after all these years, I'm not sure I'd be brave enough to go for such a light coloured carpet. Now I want to do something with my house.

----------


## Paula

> Your living room is beautiful. Even after all these years, I'm not sure I'd be brave enough to go for such a light coloured carpet. Now I want to do something with my house.


Thank you




> Yes you'll live, but why not talk about it too?


I talked to my best friend for ages this afternoon. Im not feeling great but it will pass

----------


## Suzi

Are you feeling any brighter? Can I ask is it mental or physical not feeling great?

----------


## Paula

Mental. Not quite as on edge this morning.

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you're not as on edge today.... Want to talk about what's been bothering you?

----------


## Paula

Nothing, everything. Theres no real reason I can find for it

----------


## Suzi

Nothing and everything sounds like so much... Is it worth trying to break it down? 
How is Jess? 
Katie? Are you struggling with her and Dom buying their own home, making it more final that she's moved out? 
Pain? 
How are things with you and Si?

----------


## Jaquaia

Or just start with exactly how you're feeling. It might be a good starting point?

----------


## magie06

Thinking about you. Sending virtual gentle hugs.  :(bear):

----------


## OldMike

I'll send some virtual hugs too  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Nothing and everything sounds like so much... Is it worth trying to break it down? 
> How is Jess? 
> Katie? Are you struggling with her and Dom buying their own home, making it more final that she's moved out? 
> Pain? 
> How are things with you and Si?


None of the above.....

I needed a couple of days out. Wednesday I was so on edge every nerve felt exposed and I knew I was a hairs breadth from exploding at anyone and everyone - poor Si got the brunt. I was even angry at my mum, and I never get angry at my mum (the last time was Christmas 1998!). Yesterday, I was close to tears most of the day. I do feel more myself this morning, thankfully. It has to be hormonal - and I saw the doctor last week so have been asked to do a symptoms diary for 3 months and then well see

----------


## Stella180

I’m glad you are able to take some time out to look after you cos you are important.

----------

Paula (26-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

Oh love  :(bear):   :(bear):  Do you need longer out? Are you back? 
I'm glad you acknowledged you were finding things difficult and took some time out..

----------


## Paula

Im ok, a bit flat but ok. Talking to my mum she said  Yes, poppet, it does sound hormonal - I definitely remember those sorts of feelings raging through my body at times. Im keeping a diary and, if necessary, I wont wait the 3 months to get another appointment.

In other news, Si has an interview on Tuesday  :(party):

----------


## Stella180

Oh wow! That’s good news. What is the position he’s going for??

----------


## Paula

Global Commercial Director

----------


## Stella180

Wow! That sounds very impressive. Fingers crossed he gets it.

----------


## magie06

That's great news. I'll say a little prayer for him. Who knows? It might work.

----------


## Suzi

It's great that you can talk to your Mum about things like this. 
Congratulations Si!

----------


## Paula

I have finally seen Katies home (I was in the garden and needed a wee, so had to go upstairs  :O: ). Its beautiful! And only took me 6 weeks.....

----------

Stella180 (01-04-21),Suzi (01-04-21)

----------


## Stella180

Im so glad you were finally able to see it. Good place to raise your grand babies?  :O:

----------


## Suzi

So, it gets your seal of approval?

----------


## Paula

> So, it gets your seal of approval?


Definitely!




> Im so glad you were finally able to see it. Good place to raise your grand babies?


Well, its only 2 bed so they might have to move before the second one comes along  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I'm so thrilled that you got to go and see them and look round the house!

----------


## Paula

Oooooooooooo weve had the man around to talk about the en-suite. Were definitely going ahead (starting 10 May), so weve been picking out tiles, taps, sinks and stuff!! And, I let Si have the tiles he liked  :Surprised:  despite the fact theyre completely impractical lol

----------

Suzi (02-04-21)

----------


## Stella180

How are they impractical? It’s a tile.

----------


## Paula

Theyre not flat, so impossible to clean. I had to nix having them in the shower  :O: 

https://emea01.safelinks.protection....%3D&reserved=0

----------


## Suzi

They're lovely! Sorry Paula! 
Our tiles aren't flat in our bathroom and they bounce light around brilliantly. 

Sounds so exciting!  :):

----------


## Stella180

I see what you mean. Just have to make sure he does all the cleaning lol

----------


## Paula

Oh I know theyre lovely. I wouldnt have let him otherwise  :O:

----------


## Suzi

You're training him well  :O:

----------


## Paula

Obviously  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How are you today? Have your moods and anxiety come under control a bit more?

----------


## Paula

Yes, for now lol. Im good  :):

----------


## Suzi

Good to hear love, good to hear  :O:

----------


## Paula

I had a really quiet evening and an early night. Im not feeling great and my mood has really dropped again. So today is going to be a quiet, cross stitch day...

----------


## Suzi

Anything triggering it? Want to talk?

----------


## Stella180

Oh no. If you need some crazy bird to make you smile you know where to find me

----------


## OldMike

Any reason your mood has dropped or is it just one of those things that seem to happen for no reason.  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How you doing love?

----------


## Paula

> Any reason your mood has dropped or is it just one of those things that seem to happen for no reason.





> Anything triggering it? Want to talk?


No trigger, think its hormonal. I had no energy, no motivation. Slept half the afternoon. Not much better today but hoping I can do some study anyway. Not helped by finding out late yesterday that Si didnt get the job.

----------


## Stella180

Oh no! Not the news you wanted to hear. Did they give feedback?

----------


## Paula

No, he missed the call and they left a message

----------


## Stella180

That sucks.

----------


## Suzi

They left a message? That's a really crappy thing for them to do. 
Was it one he specifically wanted? 

Will you pace today at all please?

----------


## Paula

Yeh, he really liked this one. But que sera.

----------


## Stella180

Is there anything else on the horizon that interests him?

----------


## Suzi

It's not very professional to leave a message on an answerphone though... They obviously don't have the class and are far from the level of management perfection. He's had a lucky escape from a firm with such a slapdash and quite piss poor company!  :):

----------


## Paula

The last 4/5 days have been mood swing central - going from wanting to sob to wanting to punch someone. Im feeling more myself today but I hate this!

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, would it correspond to cycle times? Are you keeping a note? For what it's worth I've been in tears at the smallest things today too....

----------


## Strugglingmum

I have definitely noticed that my mood is very affected by my cycle, more so now than it ever was. I know that with menopause I'm more susceptible but I was worse when I reluctantly tried HRT. Instead of just wanting to punch someone I frightened myself with the realisation that I was very close to doing it and had to actually stop myself. I have never been violent and it really scared me.
I really can sympathise,  it really sucks.  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Its about a 2.5 week cycle atm. Im keeping a symptoms diary, the doctor asked me to go back in 3 months but I dont think Ill last that long at this rate. We did talk about HRT patches at a very low starting dose as being on the pill in the past has screwed up my MH. But any hormone change has screwed up my MH in the past and Im worried this could trigger things itms. Main trouble is, I havent had periods for 10 years so no way of knowing for sure if it is the menopause - and she doesnt rate the accuracy of the bloods as she says hormone levels change from day to day....

----------


## Stella180

Just a thought but if you’re mood swings are hormonal is you suspect surely stabilising them will solve the problem. In the past the hormonal changes that you experienced crated an imbalance leading to your MH issues. This is actually the complete opposite situation

----------


## Suzi

Hunni, this is proving to be a really big problem for you. Please go and see your Dr. As Hazel's endocrinologist says - we are conditioned as women that we have to just put up with and deal with hormonal issues. That's rubbish, if there is something that can help then it should be given and tried.

----------

Stella180 (13-04-21)

----------


## Paula

If any of you ever doubted me when I said I cant cook, this was tonights efforts.....

----------


## Stella180

Errrrmmm. What the heck was it?

----------


## Paula

Sugar free chocolate chip cookies. I added too much water....

----------


## Stella180

Bet they still taste ok

----------


## Paula

Nope...

----------


## Stella180

Oops! Let’s call it a trial run. The next attempt will be much better.

----------


## Suzi

I've made far worse I promise!

----------


## Stella180

You should post it in the FB group Rate My Plate Council Estate lol

----------


## Strugglingmum

Go full hell and make proper ones girl. Yes I know I know....diet but 1 decent tasting cookie has got to be worth the points.

----------

Stella180 (14-04-21)

----------


## Paula

So, my doctors were taken over by another practice on 1 April. Today, theyre closed due to contractual issues and allegedly will be advising further in 3 days. I currently have a prescription request outstanding and, although I know it was authorised yesterday, I have no idea where it is in the system. I know I can call 111 if I need to, and Im relieved I dont actually need to see a doctor atm, but its putting my anxiety up. 

Not helped by today being the anniversary of losing Polo. Ive been tearful all day  :=(:

----------


## Suzi

I'm not surprised you're anxious about it lovely. You must be so worried. 

 :Panda:  for Polo. He was so loved. 

All this with mood issues anyway, I'm so sorry love.

----------


## Stella180

Have you spoke to the pharmacy?

----------


## Paula

spoke to the pharmacy  this morning and they have my prescription. I've decided to change surgeries. This may not sound a big deal, but I've been with this surgery since I was 3 months old. I haven't been in their catchment since I was 18 but I just didn't want to change. But I'm finally going to move to my local GP and have sent the online forms. It's been a very anxious decision for me itms and I'm still not feeling great about it but its the right thing, I think

----------


## Stella180

Hey I get it. I had to make that change a few years ago but with all the confusion going on you need to have the stability and security of knowing where you stand.

----------


## Suzi

I know how hard that decision is. At least you have a current prescription being sorted to tide you over.

----------


## Flo

It's a hard decision but for you, probably the right one. Go with your gut.

----------


## OldMike

A difficult decision but I think moving to a more local GP would be better.

I've been with the same surgery all my life even though I've moved further away, then the surgery moved further away but I've stuck with them, if there was a big change then I would probably go more local.

----------


## Suzi

How are you today lovely?

----------


## Paula

Im fine. Had a nice pamper for a few hours this morning - first mani pedi after lockdown  :(party):

----------

Stella180 (16-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! So glad you got some pamper time!

----------

